# Hoover or Alum?



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm bored. Let's start a discussion. If you could only fish one. Which would it be? Not just now. But year-long.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

The only thing Hoover offers that Alum cant is safety from the pleasure boaters. Alum has better largemouth, smallmouth, crappie and saugeye fishing and it has musky. That being said, I still choose Buckeye


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man thats a tuff call! I think id choose alum over hoover ony because of the musky in alum.. And if I get tired of pleasure boaters at alum i can always head up to the north end. I like hoover but have personly done better at alum from the boat. That and on those days you cant take the boat out alum has way more bank to fish then hoover.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a hoover guy but that's because of the horsepower restriction. I don't know much about alum but I sure wack the crappie at hoover.


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

Ummmm.... Hoover has nice but not many muskies and better cats including flatties. Hoover vote.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

If I had to pick one for year 'round fishing it would be Alum. As a boat angler I like them both equally but for entirely different reasons.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I vote Hoover from the perspective of the HP limit and I feel like it gets less fishing pressure. It makes for better kayak fishing IMO.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

may be a better question when the blues start to grow and populate more in hoover.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ogf's best said:


> Ummmm.... Hoover has nice but not many muskies and better cats including flatties. Hoover vote.


Have you ever caught a muskie from Hoover? Ogf's best...sounds familiar!

I'd have to vote for Hoover. Lots of fish and no nuisances in overcompensation crafts.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

gerb said:


> may be a better question when the blues start to grow and populate more in hoover.


I agree! Cant wait to see how they work out!


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

I have caught 2 muskies bass fishing at hoover. Also was with Jim Horan one night and we caught one in a throw net while getting shad for cats. I know 3 people who caught a ski in hoover. My two and Jims all were differant sizes. Didnt say many. Just a few in there thats all.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I fish Hoover mostly just because of the crowds at Alum. It's close, I do like fishing Alum too. Hoover wins the coin flip


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Hoover by far! No other words needed for me! Can't wait for the Blues to get big!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, this is a tough one. I've got a lot of love for hoover, and have caught great fish out there. However, I chose alum when I first got my bass raider, and it was the lake that gave me many firsts. For the time out there with Wanda Walleye alone I gotta go Alum

P.S. I still love you Hoover!!!!!


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought this might spark some discussion. But you guys aren't helping! I admit, this posting was selfish because I am in the market for a boat and I was wondering whether the access to Hoover was important enough to stick with a 9.9...just looking at small skiff and don't care about speed. So if the overwhelming answer was Hoover, I was going to make sure I stayed small!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

I only have a 9.9 and I go to Alum, Buckeye, OShay, etc. You just have to be aware of the "big" boats. Kinda like riding a motorcycle; make sure you know where they are, because they dont know where you are. I like the 9.9 because I can fish Hoover, Knox, etc. Ive just always caught more and better quality fish out of Alum. Hoover and I have never really gotten along too well.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ogf's best said:


> I have caught 2 muskies bass fishing at hoover. Also was with Jim Horan one night and we caught one in a throw net while getting shad for cats. I know 3 people who caught a ski in hoover. My two and Jims all were differant sizes. Didnt say many. Just a few in there thats all.


That's pretty cool. I hear of a few every year. Also hear about the very occasional pike. Of course there are grass pickeral here and there.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Alum. I don't catch much but you can't beat the scenery in the summer!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Alum, because all I know about Hoover is what I learned at the seminar. The north end doesn't have all the mother fathers that the south end has. Hoover runs the main drag and doesn't have the hidden spots Alum has. I have a few spots at Alum off the beaten path that you really don't worry much about people sneaking up on you and fishing where you are catching. At Hoover people seem to be less shy about fishing right next to you.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

you can usually win a bass tournament with anywhere from 9 to 11 pounds on alum. it takes 13 to 16 pounds to win on hoover. i disagree with anyone who says the bass fishing is better on alum...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> you can usually win a bass tournament with anywhere from 9 to 11 pounds on alum. it takes 13 to 16 pounds to win on hoover. i disagree with anyone who says the bass fishing is better on alum...


That's a great point.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not a bass fisherman so that probably has something to do with my opinion


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> That's pretty cool. I hear of a few every year.


Wonder if they come from Alum VIA the intake pipe(s)?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Wonder if they come from Alum VIA the intake pipe(s)?


There's a screen. Best shad net in Central Ohio


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> you can usually win a bass tournament with anywhere from 9 to 11 pounds on alum. it takes 13 to 16 pounds to win on hoover. i disagree with anyone who says the bass fishing is better on alum...


Lotp, My uncle has been fishing hoover and alum forever. He is always bragging about how great of a lm bass lake hoover is.. Hes had some fantastic days on that lake.
Imo if you want smallies go to alum, lm go to hoover. But im sure i dont bass fish as much as you do.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> you can usually win a bass tournament with anywhere from 9 to 11 pounds on alum. it takes 13 to 16 pounds to win on hoover. i disagree with anyone who says the bass fishing is better on alum...


i agree i fish hoover a ton since i have lowe with a 9.9 and when its good it takes atleast around 15lbs to win and thats only for the wendsday nighters i fish. its not uncommon at all for a 20lb bag. ive been fishing it since i had my little john when i was 14 id have mom drop me off in the boat in the a.m. and get picked up when it was getting dark.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I like them both but I have a 9.9 so Hoover is better IMO. 

I also can't wait until the blues get bigger that will be a blast!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Which is the better crappie lake? I've caught good numbers on both but not real hogs at either, which is probably because of my poor technique and know how.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I farted around at Alum and caught 2 crappies and a largemouth vertical jigging from shore in a secret hole on the main lake the large mouth was about 12-14" the crappies were about 4-6" each. Not bad for now from the shore trying something new. I lost something bigger and threw a miniature fit.


----------

